# email address of DIBP required for general inquiries



## kashifmemon (Oct 10, 2014)

Dear Fellows,

Can any one please provide the email address of DIBP for general inquiries?

Regards


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

kashifmemon said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Can any one please provide the email address of DIBP for general inquiries?
> 
> Regards


Mate

I don't think they have an email address, you need to contact them over phone

Cheers
Amit


----------



## kashifmemon (Oct 10, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> Mate
> 
> I don't think they have an email address, you need to contact them over phone
> 
> ...


Dear Amit,

Thanks for your reply.

I have tried my level best to have DIBP's telephone number but unable to find it. 
I will be calling from Pakistan and they have only mentioned there local number on website and that to be called only from Australia. 

I will be grateful if you may please help and arrange to provide the number to be called on from overseas. 

Thanks & Regards.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

kashifmemon said:


> Dear Amit,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


I called the local number with the country code when I was in India. Did you tried adding country code to the local number?

Cheers
Amit


----------



## praveshg (Jul 27, 2015)

Can some one provide Australian no. for contacting DIBP?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

praveshg said:


> Can some one provide Australian no. for contacting DIBP?


try this +61731367000


----------

